# 1988 Schwinn Premis, anyone interested????



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I ran across what I think is a pretty good deal on a 1988 Schwinn Premis. It needs a derailleur cable and that is it. The frame is too small for me (about a 53cm), but I was thinking about buying it for the almost new wheelset, tubes, and tires and parting out the rest. That light Columbus frame would be perfect for a fixie or SS and it has a Suntour/Sakae mixed group in white like the Shimano Sante. I might keep the components for a future project.


----------



## stoutbk (Apr 17, 2002)

*do you still have the frame*

If you happen to still have the frame, I would be interested


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

stoutbk said:


> If you happen to still have the frame, I would be interested


There's a blast from the past.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The frame pump is on backwards...


----------



## HighME32 (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be interested in the left crank arm if you decide to piece this bike out.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

optical illusion or fork bent back?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Where in the world is Carmen Santiago--I mean, handsomerob?


----------

